

Red Alert – Real time alerts every time a rocket is fired into Israel - idoco
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/red-alert-israel/id873642097?mt=8

======
ljf
The app tracking american drone killings was rejected by apple:
[http://www.wired.com/2012/08/drone-app/](http://www.wired.com/2012/08/drone-
app/)

